# These will be great this summer... =D



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

So after trying a Tambo cigar in the Indonesian Review event that I helped put together, I instantly became a fan of the brand. I like the taste, I like the uniqueness, I like the fact that Bob is on Puff providing us with great insight into his cigar and the industry in Indonesia, and I like the fact that these cigars are organic, too!

Bob also sent along with my first (of hopefully many) purchase a gift box for helping set up the review events, which includes one of each vitola of the Tambo cigar, plus a cutter and matches! Really neat item, thank you so much Bob, that was very generous of you!

I did a full review on this stick here:
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...ficial-indonesian-cigar-review-thread-12.html

Well, I lied; that review was on the smaller stick, and these big boys are better I hear =D.

Anyway, needed to dump these pics! Enjoy and drool! Neener Neener Neener! I feel like the first one on the block to have an ultra high-def plasma TV hahaha! =D





































Time to open the big box =D


















Great presentation! They smell absolutely delicious, I can't wait to smoke one! Thanks again Bob! If you guys want something truly unique, different, and great tasting, I recommend you get you some of these smokes. Let's see what the other guys think in the current review game =D.

Cheers,
Isaac :tea:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Very nice of them and you earned it kiddo! ah I mean Kiddo Sir!


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Hehe thanks Dave! BTW, Tambocigars.com has all their prices lowered massively for the Year of the Tiger!


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

that pack that he gave you. i didnt see it online. were could i buy it? seems like i might wanna ad it to my list for next month if he has them for sale.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

lol send him a PM; Tambo_Cigars is Bob's username


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

eyesack said:


> So after trying a Tambo cigar in the Indonesian Review event that I helped put together, I instantly became a fan of the brand. I like the taste, I like the uniqueness, I like the fact that Bob is on Puff providing us with great insight into his cigar and the industry in Indonesia, and I like the fact that these* cigars are organic, too!*
> 
> Great presentation! Cheers, Isaac :tea:


I absolutely agree! If I cant have a smoke I want that box! LOL. I'm yet to find a cigar that is non-organic though, unless your talking acidic type tube shaped looking stuff. LMAO


----------



## tambo_cigars (Dec 11, 2009)

gibson_es said:


> that pack that he gave you. i didnt see it online. were could i buy it? seems like i might wanna ad it to my list for next month if he has them for sale.


 Hi Blake,
Sorry the sample box is not yet up on the website but it can be ordered for $45usd. It will be up shortly just that I am working my marketing guys to death right now launching our newest cigar in the next two weeks and getting all the new low prices in place etc. etc.. The gift box is something we developed originally for the chinese market for a product launch in Shanghai late last year but it has taken off among the 5star hotel set here as they like it as a high end guest gift for the cigar smoking clientele. Not the cheapest way to buy the sticks but a very nice presentation box with a simple cutter and some cigar matches. Kind of a cigar emergency pack with style.. You can email me direct at [email protected] for odering or more info. Enjoy, Balibob


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

great pic's Isaac !!! very nice presentation !! :thumb:


----------



## tambo_cigars (Dec 11, 2009)

Tashaz said:


> I absolutely agree! If I cant have a smoke I want that box! LOL. I'm yet to find a cigar that is non-organic though, unless your talking acidic type tube shaped looking stuff. LMAO


 Hi Warren and Tash,
Good observation regarding the organic nature of Tobacco and most cigars. Allow me to explain why we believe our cigar making process is perhaps uniquely organic in nature. First our exclusive "village aged" filler tobaccos are grown during a very short growing period of time on one of Indonesia's most remote islands. The reason being that only a short window of time is available each year when the tobacco can be grown without insect infestation due to the nature of the rains and trade winds on this island. Now many modern growers would not worry about that but in sumba they use no insecticides, fungicides or any form of pest control other than the timing of their planting and harvest to avoid pests. They can't grow as much tobacco as chemically assisted grower can but the resulting tobacco is unique and truly organically grown without chemical assistance.

Secondly the aging process is done by rolling and binding the tobacco leaves in hand made cords and then the resulting 3 meter long sticks are aged in the family hut alongside the members of the clan. Again no pesticides and no artificial agents to avoid mold and fungus. Just the avoidance of the leaves contacting the open air, a labor intensive process but one free of chemical agents. Time consuming yes, chemically assisted no.

Even in our modern rolling factory we use aging, vacuum pressurization and short freezing to eliminate pests in the cigars, never do we use even food grade pesitcides or chemical agents of any kind.

Bottom line this is why we refer to our cigars as organic and why our company name is Tambolaka NATURAL Tobaccos. We strongly believe the beauty of the cigar is in its natural construction of all organic materials and anything we might do to alter that would be a negative. It is also why we make no artificially flavored cigars, just pure natural tobacco goodness for your enjoyment.

Hopefully that helps to explain our natural and organic claims...Thanks for asking, Balibob


----------



## tambo_cigars (Dec 11, 2009)

Hey Isaac,
Thanks for the great fotos and again for all your hard work in helping to put together the reviews. I hope you enjoy smoking our cigars as much as we enjoy making them. It is truly something we do because we love the magic of a fine cigar and because the nation of Indonesia, long a behind the scenes producer of good cigars, deserved to have a brand they could be proud to call their own. We are pleased to be joined now by other fine cigar makers like Degiri who also are doing their best to make fine cigars from Indonesia for the world of cigar lovers to enjoy. Your efforts in bringing our cigars to the eyes of the world are greatly appreciated. Hope you will come over and enjoy one with me on my patio here in Bali one day soon. We'll watch the lightning flash over the rice terraces and enjoy a Grand Robusto together. Life doesn't get much better my friend....Balibob


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Thanks for the reply Bob. I was being tongue firmly planted in cheek as usual. Nice heads up explanation though. Dont try so hard mate, we are watching this, dont worry. *S*. Isaac's opinions are well regarded by some of us, for a NEWBIE! LMAO. J/K Isaac. *HUG*


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Tbose photos are making me want one really bad but sadly my humis are so full I may have to get another one. I have a miserable cold this week which prevents me from smoking anything which strangely has kept me off of CBID but the pictures are still catching my eye. May have to try one out when I start getting better and have my taste back.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Cigary said:


> Tbose photos are making me want one really bad but sadly my humis are so full I may have to get another one. I have a miserable cold this week which prevents me from smoking anything which strangely has kept me off of CBID but the pictures are still catching my eye. May have to try one out when I start getting better and have my taste back.


You being sick sucks. There is one positive though, the CC's get to rest a while longer, unlike bloody Dave, he only lasted a day before he fired up the petite punch! LMAO. (Yes I know you enjoyed it Dave!)


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Hey those look good enough to eat!


----------



## presidentbryce (Oct 9, 2008)

Wow! Those boxes look as nice as some humidors. Verrrry shiny!


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Tashaz said:


> Thanks for the reply Bob. I was being tongue firmly planted in cheek as usual. Nice heads up explanation though. Dont try so hard mate, we are watching this, dont worry. *S*. Isaac's opinions are well regarded by some of us, for a NEWBIE! LMAO. J/K Isaac. *HUG*


HARUMPH!!! LOL! And yah! shiney boxes i likey! And wait... you're telling me you're not supposed to EAT these cigars? Crap! I've been doing it wrong this whole time! :banghead: hahaha jk jk


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

eyesack said:


> HARUMPH!!! LOL! And yah! shiney boxes i likey! And wait... you're telling me you're not supposed to EAT these cigars? Crap! I've been doing it wrong this whole time! :banghead: hahaha jk jk


Boxes? Me Too! We went to the B&M and Tash was digging through all the dress boxes to see which one had few left so I could buy them to get the box! She ended up scamming a Lost City box for nothing. Gotta love it. *S*


----------



## tambo_cigars (Dec 11, 2009)

Tashaz said:


> Boxes? Me Too! We went to the B&M and Tash was digging through all the dress boxes to see which one had few left so I could buy them to get the box! She ended up scamming a Lost City box for nothing. Gotta love it. *S*


 Hi again,
Never hesitate to ask your retailer for a box even if buying just a few sticks. We box all the cigars we produce to keep them safe but we sell many of our cigars stick by stick because we sell through dozens of hotels, clubs and fine dining establishments where we maintain specially designed display humidors. This means we end up with lots of empty boxes which are just a storage problem for us. I am sure many other retailers have the same experience.

Buy a few sticks and we are happy to toss a box your way anytime we have one on hand! After all, an empty box is a box that's been paid for by all those people who bought a stogie in the hotel lounge but never got a box. By the way did I see you live in Perth. Heck that's just down the road a piece from Bali. When are you going to drop by the TNT Shoppe (our Tambo outlet store in Kuta, Bali) and share a good smoke with me? I've got a Tambo with your name on it!!!! Balibob


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

tambo_cigars said:


> Hi again,
> Never hesitate to ask your retailer for a box even if buying just a few sticks. We box all the cigars we produce to keep them safe but we sell many of our cigars stick by stick because we sell through dozens of hotels, clubs and fine dining establishments where we maintain specially designed display humidors. This means we end up with lots of empty boxes which are just a storage problem for us. I am sure many other retailers have the same experience.
> 
> Buy a few sticks and we are happy to toss a box your way anytime we have one on hand! After all, an empty box is a box that's been paid for by all those people who bought a stogie in the hotel lounge but never got a box. By the way did I see you live in Perth. Heck that's just down the road a piece from Bali. When are you going to drop by the TNT Shoppe (our Tambo outlet store in Kuta, Bali) and share a good smoke with me? I've got a Tambo with your name on it!!!! Balibob


LMAO. Yes I agree with the box ask. I bought the last of a cab of Party Shorts recently and only had 5 left in the box. As per the normal approach at a B&M if I buy the last in the box then they should be happy to give it to me.

I've had it on hot days, ie 105F plus, that I've bought cigars knowing I wont be home for an hour and asked them for a cedar box, not dress covered, to transport them. Always have got one. Spose it's because I dont walk into a B&M and spend $20.

Bali is not on the cards anytime soon. Not because the indonesian people are unworthy but because I think they get the short end of the stick and very little of the tourist industry filters down to the people that deserve it. However, I have a very good mate that goes up there once in a while and I'm just starting to educate him on cigars. I will get him to smoke mine as he'd be blown away by the whole premise. *S* Thanks Bob.


----------



## tambo_cigars (Dec 11, 2009)

Send him on by. Happy to enjoy a moment with anyone who likes a good smoke, a touch of single malt and an exchange of lies...Balibob


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

tambo_cigars said:


> Send him on by. Happy to enjoy a moment with anyone who likes a good smoke, a touch of single malt and an exchange of lies...Balibob


 Oh now that is me, my mate, you, and just about any standup Aussie! LOL.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Tashaz said:


> Boxes? Me Too! We went to the B&M and Tash was digging through all the dress boxes to see which one had few left so I could buy them to get the box! She ended up scamming a Lost City box for nothing. Gotta love it. *S*


WAAAAT?!?!?! PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN!!!! Hahaha nice score bro! So you guys do get OpusX's out there? What about Anejos?


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

tambo_cigars said:


> Send him on by. Happy to enjoy a moment with anyone who likes a good smoke, a touch of single malt and an exchange of lies...Balibob


Lies indeed! These guys are telling me that you're not supposed to EAT cigars, Bob! I think they must be crazy! :noidea: I guess I've been doing it wrong this whole time lolol! Hey Bob, where's Ferry been? Haven't seen him on much lately. Sent him a PM but he hasn't gotten back; usually he's good about that, I hope he's ok!

Anyway, working from home today, it's a beautiful thing! :smoke:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

eyesack said:


> WAAAAT?!?!?! PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN!!!! Hahaha nice score bro! So you guys do get OpusX's out there? What about Anejos?


Funny thing is I think Opus are about the same price here in WA as in the states. Anejos are non existant! Will try to get a pic up tomorrow just for you Isaac. LOL. Yes the Dress Box & Tash! CHEESH!


----------



## tambo_cigars (Dec 11, 2009)

eyesack said:


> Lies indeed! These guys are telling me that you're not supposed to EAT cigars, Bob! I think they must be crazy! :noidea: I guess I've been doing it wrong this whole time lolol! Hey Bob, where's Ferry been? Haven't seen him on much lately. Sent him a PM but he hasn't gotten back; usually he's good about that, I hope he's ok!
> 
> Anyway, working from home today, it's a beautiful thing! :smoke:


 Hi Isaac,
You are asking the wrong guy about eating crazy stuff. When I am out in the bush buying tobacco I often must take part in local ceremonies to show proper respect for the farmers and the community. Let me tell you this often includes eating and drinking some really nasty items that I don't even want to recall. A hunk of tobacco might be refreshing!

Continuing on that theme, my monkey, Yuli, is quite fond of eating the cooling ash of one of my big stogies. My guess is she is attracted by the salty taste that the high alkaline cigar ash has. I can't say that I share her opinion however. I prefer mine in the form of smoke, thank you very much. She is even known to pick a particularly long white ash from my lighted stogie while sitting on my shoulder on the old patio. Can't be any ladies around however as she is a particularly jealous girl and is only sweet to me. Guess I know what kind of girl I attract!!! Oooppsss! No offense to my wife of 35 years, Renee, who reads this stuff. Guess at least one pretty girl fell for my line a long time ago.

I have'nt heard from Ferry in a few days, but it is a three day weekend over here (Mohamed's birthday or some such). We have so many holidays in Indonesia for every religion that I can't keep track. I think he is Christian as I know his Dad is, but doesn't mean he might not take off for a good time on a three day weekend. I wouldn't worry too much. I need to send him some smokes so I will contact him next week. He and I video called each other last monday but that was last time we spoke as I recall.

You have a great weekend and it is ok to light off one of those super robustos and just enjoy if you like. :smoke: I won't tell anybody... Balibob


----------



## tambo_cigars (Dec 11, 2009)

Hay Isaac,
Just got word from Ron and the testing cigars are safely in his hot little hands!!!!!


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Tashaz said:


> Funny thing is I think Opus are about the same price here in WA as in the states. Anejos are non existant! Will try to get a pic up tomorrow just for you Isaac. LOL. Yes the Dress Box & Tash! CHEESH!


Haha. Anejo's non-existant?!?! I'll fix that. =D


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

tambo_cigars said:


> Hay Isaac,
> Just got word from Ron and the testing cigars are safely in his hot little hands!!!!!


Hehe yessir! I too heard from him/sent a PM. lol this might come out wrong, but can we see pics of your monkey? That sounds awesome! lol!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

eyesack said:


> Haha. Anejo's non-existant?!?! I'll fix that. =D


Ruh Roh! LOL.


----------



## tambo_cigars (Dec 11, 2009)

eyesack said:


> Hehe yessir! I too heard from him/sent a PM. lol this might come out wrong, but can we see pics of your monkey? That sounds awesome! lol!


 Sure...Will send some yuli glamor shots later today to this thread...BB


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Tashaz said:


> Ruh Roh! LOL.


Oh glorious revenge... I hope I send some worth-while sticks to make up for the shipping to Australia =D. Ur gonna be livin in the Land 6-ft Down Under when I'm finished with you brotha. ahaha! :smoke:

...Go warn the 







's hahaha!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

eyesack said:


> Oh glorious revenge... I hope I send some worth-while sticks to make up for the shipping to Australia =D. Ur gonna be livin in the Land 6-ft Down Under when I'm finished with you brotha. ahaha! :smoke:


 LMAO. Good thing my stock is increasing all the time so retaliation is never a problem & I know the number of your foxhole too, remember. *G*:violin::hc


----------



## tambo_cigars (Dec 11, 2009)

Hi, Here is Yuli, who is very fond of Tambo Cigars for eating. Not much of a smoker but she loves good ash!








She often joins me while smoking a pipe or cigar on my patio where she grooms me. Monkeys need constant social contact and are not like pet dogs and cats. She is angry when ignored and jealous when my wife and daughter are nearby. I learn much about life by watching and interacting with Yuli. 







She has always had a waist chain as monkeys like Yuli are very strong and we must concern ourselves with the safety of children in our village, but she uses it like a second tail and the few times she has broken it she sits like she doesn't know what to do without it.







She lives on a Balinese style gazebo called a bale surrounded by a small pond of koi fish further surrounded by the rice fields below. She is now about 4years old and eats a tremendous amount of fruit nuts and monkey chow type dry food. Always active she never gains weight, unlike her owner..... Balibob


----------

